# Tivo only showing 21 HD hours after upgrading



## Debbie25 (Dec 9, 2002)

I have a Series3 HD TiVo (TCD652160).
I have upgraded the original 160GB Hard Drive to a 500GB using 'winmfs' Mfscopy.
No problems

I verified in the system settings that it stated I had up to 75 HD hours.

It has now been a couple of months and I started running out of space to record.

I checked back in the system settings and now it states that I only have 21 HD hours.

I restarted the Tivo and it still says the same.

Does the model of the Tivo reset this or could it be a software upgrade?
Software Version is: 11.Ok-01-2-652

Any ideas?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Debbie25 said:


> I have a Series3 HD TiVo (TCD652160).
> I have upgraded the original 160GB Hard Drive to a 500GB using 'winmfs' Mfscopy.
> No problems
> 
> ...


Could you be looking a another TiVo as I never heard a given TiVo changing its total record hours without changing out the drive, the record time never changes with software changes (except some early Series 1s).


----------



## Debbie25 (Dec 9, 2002)

I only have 1 Tivo.


----------



## Debbie25 (Dec 9, 2002)

I just think it is strange that I had no problems for a couple month.
I was recording everything on HD and we have about 50 Season Passes.
So I grabbed another 500GB drive that I copied the original OS onto and back a couple of months. All the Season Pass on that drive are not HD channels.
I tried adding a couple of newer shows and it is out of room already.

Not sure what is going on.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Debbie25 said:


> I just think it is strange that I had no problems for a couple month.
> I was recording everything on HD and we have about 50 Season Passes.
> So I grabbed another 500GB drive that I copied the original OS onto and back a couple of months. All the Season Pass on that drive are not HD channels.
> I tried adding a couple of newer shows and it is out of room already.
> ...


Can you pull the drive and run MFSInfo (part of WinMFS) and post the output.


----------



## Debbie25 (Dec 9, 2002)

I will do this tomorrow.

Thx, Debbie


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Debbie25 said:


> I have a Series3 HD TiVo (TCD652160).
> I have upgraded the original 160GB Hard Drive to a 500GB using 'winmfs' Mfscopy.
> No problems
> 
> ...


After you ran mfscopy, did you run mfsadd?


----------



## Debbie25 (Dec 9, 2002)

No I didn't.
Is this the trick to get it to work?

I know the hard drive was not partitioned in any way though.

Come to think of it, that would make since in a way if I copied the original from a 160Gb.
It could have put it own partition to make the exact copy.

But I know that I checked after and it did say I had 75 HD hour and had no problems for the 2 months.


----------



## Debbie25 (Dec 9, 2002)

unitron....
Thank You, Thank You, Thank You.....

I slaved the drive and ran 'mfsadd'
Can't believe it only took a sec to complete.

It worked
I went from: 
21 HD hrs or 186 SD hrs
To
76 HD hrs or 663 SD hrs

I can't think you enough

jmbach....
I was going to run 'MFSInfo' and post it but I thought I'd try the 'mfsadd' first.

Thanks to both of you for your help


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Debbie25 said:


> unitron....
> Thank You, Thank You, Thank You.....
> 
> I slaved the drive and ran 'mfsadd'
> ...


After you ran mfscopy, it really should have said "You have extra space on blah blah blah, do you want to expand? or something along those lines.

Maybe there's some rare combination of hardware and circumstances that causes it not to once in a very seldom.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Deb, you might want to check mfsinfo anyway and make sure that it completely filled the drive and didn't leave a little bit unused to wind up classified as an Apple Free partition.

That way, you can use the jmfs cd to copy the 500GB to a 2TB without problem.


----------



## Debbie25 (Dec 9, 2002)

Yea, I might do that.
My thoughts now is not to upgrade this Series 3.
My next move will be to upgrade to a Series 4, 4 tuner with 2TB hard drive.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Debbie25 said:


> Yea, I might do that.
> My thoughts now is not to upgrade this Series 3.
> My next move will be to upgrade to a Series 4, 4 tuner with 2TB hard drive.


If you do not already have a lifetime sub on that S3, buying an S4 should let you get PLS on the S3 for $99.

Just be aware that none of the software that worked on the S3s and older can do anything for an S4 drive but screw it up, except for jmfs, which was developed to upgrade the original S4 Premiere and just happened to turn out to work on the S3 HD and HD XL as well.

Of course, if you get an S4 that already has a 2TB drive, it's maxed out anyway.

As far as I know even the newest TiVos can't handle a drive larger than 2TB.

I don't know if you can use a TiVo approved external drive on the 4 tuner S4s, but it would probably be wiser not to.

One thing you can do with the 2TB drive in a 4 tuner S4 is to use one of the command line byte for byte copying utilities,

dd

or

ddrescue

(which is on the jmfs cd)

or

dd_rescue

(which is on the MFS Live cd)

to "Xerox" it to another 2TB drive with the same LBA number as a backup.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

I agree. 

If you happen to get a 4 or XL4, I would like to work with you in getting a compressed backup of the drive before you run any setup on it. If that would ok with you. Ggieseke has a project that I am trying to help him with to find a way of making manageable compressed backups of our S4 drives. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------

